# Bye bye Tinky Bun



## Sneeze (Mar 20, 2012)

We lost our funny bunny rather suddenly on Saturday.







She was given to us when she became too big for her five-year-old owner, in October last year. She was 4 months old and had hardly been handled. She was grumpy and aggressive and scared and lived in a hutch that was much to small for her.

We spent the next six months bonding with her, handling her, talking to her, giving her treats, building her a new run, sitting with her, watching her, and even began bringing her inside successfully. She went from grumpy, violent, hormonal bun to sweet, playful, friendly, nuzzle-bun. Sure, she didn't like being held and frightened easily, but we were working on it.

She was also an escape artist, but her attempts to escape seemed to totally stop once she got to know us more, and we continued to rabbit proof the pen and her yard. But we were silly, me especially, and since she hadn't escaped in over a month, I trusted her. And after all, she only ever ran to the vacant lot next door and hid under the caravan there, and eventually came out again, with carrots and the help of someone else to catch her. I was such an idiot.

So when she escaped while I was at orchestra rehearsal, and ran away and hid under the caravan, we thought we'd just get her in the morning, like we always did. We could never catch her at night.

I found her in the morning, or what was left of her. It was horrible to see her like that. Something had eaten most of her. It was the worst thing I've ever seen. And it was my bunny. I did so many things wrong and in the end she paid for it. It's not fair. 

My boyfriend buried her (despite his own sadness) in the garden and I put her favourite spiderman ball on her grave along with some dandelions. I miss her so much. I've gotten over the initial horror at her violent death and all I'm left with is guilt and sadness. I thought we had years with her. I was planning to get her inside by the time Winter came, she was making such good progress with us. 

I'm so sorry Tinky. I should have been there to protect you. I miss you so much. I'm glad I spent so much time with you in your six months with us, because you were a funny bunny who made me smile.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG, we're so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She knew you loved her & didn't mean for anything bad to happen to her.


----------



## deaners (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sneeze. It always hurts when we lose a beloved pet.


----------



## deaners (Mar 21, 2012)

double post - deleted.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 22, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Tinky Bun.

K


----------



## kmaben (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh honey I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose them. She was loved and learned how to love from your kindness.


----------



## Sneeze (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's nice talking to "rabbit people" because a lot of people seem confused by my love of rabbits and act like she was just some animal that lived with me, and not a pet and family member at all. 

I miss her, she was such a silly bunny.


----------

